# "Straight" Chi Sau Videos



## mvbrown21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm interested in starting an all chi  sau video topic with video's of just "STRAIGHT" Chi Sau. No talking in  between or demonstration videos, just unadulterated straight real flow,  I'll start it off with a video of mine, tell me what you think! We start  off slow to warm up but be patient and we really start going at it! 

Lineage: Ip Man - Ho Kam Ming - Augustine Fong - Charles Zarris-Vaghts


----------



## profesormental (Mar 30, 2011)

Greetings.

Good, fun Chi Sao play. This is a very good idea! I liked the attacks from the outside in.

Also, whoever went for the center first, managed to get it and penetrate destroying the others structure and forcing to compensate.

Again, good idea to present these kinds of videos.

There is the chance that peoples will say that your chi sao sucks, yet I think it is more important to enjoy the process and with time and direction, you will get much better.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm not sure a high bong sau is going to deflect a straight punch very well, I think if he pushed through with it, it would land. At least that's what happens to me when I try to do that when my level would dictate preforming a sun punch. looks like you guys are having fun!


----------



## mvbrown21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a few of my Sigung, Augustine Fong.  Technically, one of them is Lut Sao Chi Sao but close enough! 

http://fongswingchun.com/chisaoclose1.mov

http://fongswingchun.com/lutsaoclose1.mov


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 31, 2011)

mvbrown21 said:


> Here's a few of my Sigung, Augustine Fong.  Technically, one of them is Lut Sao Chi Sao but close enough!
> 
> http://fongswingchun.com/chisaoclose1.mov
> 
> http://fongswingchun.com/lutsaoclose1.mov



Very nice as always when Master Fong is concerned!


----------



## mvbrown21 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a short one of myself failing miserably at trying to get a hand up on my Sifu, Charles Vagts







Here's a good one of Augustine Fong from back in the day!!


----------



## yak sao (Apr 1, 2011)

This has been around for awhile.
Chi sao from the WT perspective.


----------



## geezer (Apr 2, 2011)

As powerful as Emin is, he is so relaxed and fluid in that clip... really showing what WT is supposed to be. And poor Michael Casey... looking so overmatched... yet anybody who's met him knows that he's really terrific too. Just goes to show that no matter how good you are, you are really helpless when you cross bridges with someone who is better.


----------



## geezer (Apr 2, 2011)

After Yak posted that great clip of Emin, how about these of the guy who trained Emin? The first one is really old. 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQnImxlv1Sg&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_IjbALh2-c&NR=1

Anyway, the guy I train under right now was once my si-dai, (both of us under LT) and then he studied with this guy (Kernspecht) and got _really_ good.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 2, 2011)

I still say if not for KK, WT would be nowhere what it is today....both in scope and substance


----------



## izeqb (Apr 3, 2011)

This is another guy from the LT linage... 
Henning Daverne. He also trained with Kernspecth, Boztepe etc., back in the days:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcdZuHVfCvE&playnext=1&list=PLA9554CFE460195B0

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrXPJ6vbZG0&playnext=1&list=PLA9554CFE460195B0


----------



## geezer (Apr 4, 2011)

That was pretty cool. I really like his fluidity. Some folks do chi-sau in a very jerky way, moving slowly, then suddenly snapping out their attacks, freezing for a moment then attacking again and so on. Don't much care for that.

Here's another guy coming from the WT family... he's got a lot out there on youtube. One guy I know who's more up on what goes on in Europe than I told me this guy's a little crazy. Don't know about that. Sometimes he is pretty funny though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0nYLGvO_2E&feature=related


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 5, 2011)

geezer said:


> That was pretty cool. I really like his fluidity. Some folks do chi-sau in a very jerky way, moving slowly, then suddenly snapping out their attacks, freezing for a moment then attacking again and so on. Don't much care for that.
> 
> Here's another guy coming from the WT family... he's got a lot out there on youtube. One guy I know who's more up on what goes on in Europe than I told me this guy's a little crazy. Don't know about that. Sometimes he is pretty funny though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0nYLGvO_2E&feature=related



That's Sifu Paul. He's Italian,direct Leung Ting student,he was also Leung Ting's bodyguard and sole Sifu from Europe that supported him in court.
He's as fluid as one can get,esspecialy due to his size. He once told me he regrets ever doing weight training in the past. Dunno what you heard about him (about crazy part),i regulary write to him and he writes back by himself,giving me advice,support,even some video material to correct my mistakes.
He's a little bit extreme if you ask me,he trains like a bull


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 5, 2011)

A "must see" clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnHLJPpIUw0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## geezer (Apr 5, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> That's Sifu Paul. He's Italian,direct Leung Ting student,he was also Leung Ting's bodyguard and sole Sifu from Europe that supported him in court.
> He's as fluid as one can get,esspecialy due to his size. He once told me he regrets ever doing weight training in the past. Dunno what you heard about him (about crazy part),i regulary write to him and he writes back by himself,giving me advice,support,even some video material to correct my mistakes.
> He's a little bit extreme if you ask me,he trains like a bull



Well, all I know is that he looks really tough, speaks English well, and did a hilarious send-up of both Sergio Iadarola and Victor Gutierrez on youtube. As far as being a little crazy, so am I, so I'm not one to pass judgement!


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 6, 2011)

geezer said:


> Well, all I know is that he looks really tough, speaks English well, and did a hilarious send-up of both Sergio Iadarola and Victor Gutierrez on youtube. As far as being a little crazy, so am I, so I'm not one to pass judgement!



Heheh,arent we all


----------



## mvbrown21 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know I'm breaking my own rules here but I found this video over at www.thechinaboxer.com and it's just too cool not to share.  Has quotes from Muhammad Ali, Rocky and Coach Carter

http://www.youtube.com/user/mvbrown25#p/a/f/0/lqpQzT1Kbuk


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 7, 2011)

Some TWC chi sao. This is Sifu Nenad Koviljac from Serbia,a friend.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 7, 2011)

Sifu Wan Kam Leung ( dear God )

http://www.youtube.com/user/Svemocn1Vidar?feature=mhum#p/f/3/M2c5OvTpGlM


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 7, 2011)

Grandmaster Ip Ching and Sifu Matt Johnson ( non-agressive yet full of energy,beautiful )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHQIxkt5EUI&feature=channel_video_title


----------

